# Idle problem, IAA Valve?



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

My 240 has the bad IAA Valve problem. when you let off the gas and clutch, idle drops way to low, and stays there, sometimes stalling.

my question is - how easy is it to fix this problem? I have no FSM, just a crappy chiltons 3cars in 1 book. Or should I take this problem to a garage? I can probably replace the valve, but if the ground needs work, I would probably need help (not much electrical work exp).

also

I have heard others talk about another idle problem caused by an AIV or AAI valve. I take it that they mean IAA Valve, or is there another valve that controls air mixture at idle?

thanks for any help.


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*Idle sucks*

My car is doing it. It is fine for awhile then the idle drops suddenly.
You can turn your heater blower on and it will raise the idle if you have to drive like that.





K-1 said:


> My 240 has the bad IAA Valve problem. when you let off the gas and clutch, idle drops way to low, and stays there, sometimes stalling.
> 
> my question is - how easy is it to fix this problem? I have no FSM, just a crappy chiltons 3cars in 1 book. Or should I take this problem to a garage? I can probably replace the valve, but if the ground needs work, I would probably need help (not much electrical work exp).
> 
> ...


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*IAA Bad*

I am thinking of going to a junkyard just to try another one.
My idle dies out sometimes and other times it is fine.



K-1 said:


> My 240 has the bad IAA Valve problem. when you let off the gas and clutch, idle drops way to low, and stays there, sometimes stalling.
> 
> my question is - how easy is it to fix this problem? I have no FSM, just a crappy chiltons 3cars in 1 book. Or should I take this problem to a garage? I can probably replace the valve, but if the ground needs work, I would probably need help (not much electrical work exp).
> 
> ...


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

mick said:


> I am thinking of going to a junkyard just to try another one.
> My idle dies out sometimes and other times it is fine.


Test the grounds on all of the Air Intake control units, as well as the grounds for the feul injectors, those could also cause the problem...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

K-1 said:


> My 240 has the bad IAA Valve problem. when you let off the gas and clutch, idle drops way to low, and stays there, sometimes stalling.
> 
> my question is - how easy is it to fix this problem? I have no FSM, just a crappy chiltons 3cars in 1 book. Or should I take this problem to a garage? I can probably replace the valve, but if the ground needs work, I would probably need help (not much electrical work exp).
> 
> ...


AIV is an emissions control device that can affect idle, but I'm sure the IAA is your problem... IAA is a frequent problem with S13s, my IAA went bad myself. The valve can only be adjusted by a dealer, I think. I'd just take it to a dealer if I were you, even though it might cost just under $200.


----------

